
The leased life: Why own anything? - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/01/24/the_leased_life/?page=full
======
rationalbeaver
I think this concept is interesting, but it seems like a lot of the services
mentioned in the article are having trouble gaining traction outside of their
home bases.

